# "Arcanes" by Kookaburra



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Hi everyone,
This is my new tank who is name "Arcanes" ... Some photographs taken today, the tank is almost ready for the final shot! 
I hope you like it 









































































And a video taken one week ago, history to show the bullage plants...


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

Again a nice work on it.
Very enjoyable to see this tank with healthy plants


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

:heart:amazing!


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

wOw, very peacefull to look at, very beutiful. What are your plants in the middle?


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

LordSul said:


> What are your plants in the middle?


The "yellow" plant ? It's some Ludwigia verticulata 'cuba'


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Somes news shots, with a better contrast and a higher luminosity ...


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

is that a DSLR camera you are using for those shots?


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

jazzlvr123 said:


> is that a DSLR camera you are using for those shots?


What does "DSLR" means ?

Sorry for my poor english, but I'am french ....


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Ok, Thank to google  
DSLR = digital single-lens reflex camera

I take my photos with a Kodak 6490DX, it's a "bridge" camera ...


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Beautiful growth, nice healthy plants.

I think you need some contrast in both colour and shape in middle. The contrast between the Blyxa and the Ludwigia verticillata 'cuba' is weak. I think this does that the Blyxa becomes too dominating - and its taking up a lot of space too. 

At this point i think the hardscape is too weak to have a positive effect, and on the same time to sharp in effect - but it could provide a good feel if it were stronger, and more plentiful - i think a third branch could be interresting - or perhaps something like a moss to thicken it up and make it more dominating.

What do you think?


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Anti-Pjerrot said:


> I think you need some contrast in both colour and shape in middle. The contrast between the Blyxa and the Ludwigia verticillata 'cuba' is weak. I think this does that the Blyxa becomes too dominating - and its taking up a lot of space too.


The Ludwigia just be trim before the shoot. But after one Week more, the color of this plant become more "Yellow/orange" and more contrast with the Blyxa .. And I want that the ludwigia still go up 5 or 10 cm, in order to make a more massive aspect and higher plantation.



> At this point i think the hardscape is too weak to have a positive effect, and on the same time to sharp in effect - but it could provide a good feel if it were stronger, and more plentiful - i think a third branch could be interresting - or perhaps something like a moss to thicken it up and make it more dominating.
> What do you think?


I don't not ... I'd like the tank in this shape, because I like the planted tanks where the plantation dominates the harscape, which is only there to accompany the plants... 
But I thank you for your impressions, and I thought of your proposals  

Somes "photo assembly" mades by a friend (big thanks to him !) ...


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Kookaburra said:


> Ok, Thank to google
> DSLR = digital single-lens reflex camera
> 
> I take my photos with a Kodak 6490DX, it's a "bridge" camera ...


thanks for getting back to me, awesome tank and i really like you shots so i was interested in getting a good aquarium camera like such thanks for the info


----------



## Aen (Jul 24, 2007)

So plush!


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

I've liked your previous version and I have to say somehow I love this one much better :heh: 

First it looks too perfect (at least for me) and a bit "classic" and I dont like so much classical tanks.
Then I thank your blyxa is too big.

But , this version is really great , simple and effective your trim style roxs and my thoughts were wrong.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Here my tank again, just after a trimming of plants. It's not yet good, but that advances...

http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/5305/aquascapebp20bisbh3.jpg









http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/8609/aquascapebp21bismo2.jpg


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

The color of the Ludwigia just above the crypt strengthen the visual impact of your focal point , thats a good thing. :heh:


----------

